

Ask HN: What music helps you GTD? - kadavy

For some reason, Ryan Adams's "Gold" has helped me focus for years: http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Ryan-Adams/dp/B00005QY5Y<p>I'm also experimenting with the "soothing" tag station on last.fm. Through that I discovered the "Violet Indiana" artist station as well.
======
thewordpainter
three personal (primarily instrumental) favorites:

explosions in the sky: <http://gorankem.com/artists/64517-Explosions-in-the-
Sky>

sigur ros: <http://gorankem.com/artists/11546-Sigur-R-s>

mogwai: <http://gorankem.com/artists/3544-Mogwai>

~~~
yankov
I mean, working under post-rock doesn't sound like a good idea

------
richardw
Weirdly, hard trance that I know well. I can work to rock or classic, but
something like a good Astrix album really gets me working well. If I know the
album well I don't think about it, I can focus on the work at hand.

------
sixtofour
Silence.

